# 09 Youth Sieger Pic?



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Just a quick request...Could someone direct me to a picture or video of the 09 youth sieger I keep hearing about? I don't know the name of the dog, and I'm not very familiar with the German showline world so I couldn't find it on google.

Thanks!

-Jackie


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Quattro von der Partnachklamm 

Haven't managed to find a stacked pic. And the owners website is down.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Found one.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Thank you Tracy!

WOAH...Now I see WHY I've been hearing so much... Scary! 

-Jackie


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You're welcome.









Finally found that pic on a asian forum. Not sure what country as I can't read the symbols they use.







(Maybe Chinese or ??? )


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like his head..... (trying to be nice)

My dogs only look like that when they are doing agitation work, straining forward into a harness with all their might (like how a dog's back looks during weight pull competition).


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Lies,

You're right, I should try to be nice too.

I agree. I like his head, and also his chest.









-Jackie


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm not known for sugarcoatings so I'll say it - what the &&&& is wrong with that dog's butt?









I do like his head but the chest to front leg ratio is all messed up if he's considered a youth.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI do like his head but the chest to front leg ratio is all messed up if he's considered a youth.


He is 17 1/2 months old.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

His butt has run off! LOL Isa looks like that when she pulls very hard on the bike when in her harness but never when she's stacked.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

> Quote:His butt has run off!












-Jackie


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh my... ummmm... yes.. his head is nice.... poor dog....


----------

